# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Use a nailgun with hardiflex sheeting

## bbbobbb

G'day lads & ladies,
                               Have spent best part of the last week building my lil princess a cubby & am down to wrapping it up with 6mm hardiflex  sheeting.As i'm gonna be using near every inch of it that ive got & cant risk stuffing a sheet up on suck it & see...........My Question is can i nailgun (1" brads) thru this sucker to the stud frame without it splitting or such? Or are some sort of self tapper screw the best option?I'm hoping nailgun for time factor.
            Cheers in anticipation of a speedy answer from one or more of you buildin' legends!!!

----------


## ringtail

DA brads will go through it without splitting for sure but they wont hold bugger all - unless you put a timber trim over the fibro first. Fibre cement clouts are the only thing to use to do the job properly, hand nailed. Dont be tempted to drive them flush with the sheet, the head is meant to sit on top of the sheet.

----------


## China

coil nailer will do the job the nails won't be as flush  as clouts

----------


## bbbobbb

Cheers guys,
                     I ended up shooting a few brads into it just to hold it where i wanted it then used an assortment of screws/drill bits/phil.head driver bits & swear words til I ran out of most of them & patience.Being a/h & SWMBO had texted me she was on the way home,slight panic set in when I surveyed my little progress for the day so I ended up chucking my last good 3.2mm bit in drill & rivetted a few sheets on.Must say . they appear to have pulled sheets in quite tight.Straight to Bunnies in morn. for them clouts to finish it off.
Cheers for replies & i will post some pics over w/end of the cub. :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

Yep good move. Just get the right nails and do it properly. I dont understand this aversion people have to hand nailing anything these days, always looking for the short cut no matter how rough and shoddy

----------


## r3nov8or

The clouts should be nailed flush with the surface, but not below the surface. The James Hardie Hardiflex guide will tell you the same.

----------


## grantbudd

i hope you got galvanised nails? Twist shank are good or ring shank for holding power. A coil gun will do the job easily enough but may overdrive the nails so watch your depth settings. Finish off by hand to be safe.

----------

